# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Becoming Lucid from a whisper in the ear

## kel

a few nights ago I was sharing my bed with my girlfriend.. and I dreamt that i was with an old boyfriend of mine...

Then all of a sudden i wake up while lying on my side to a creepy quiet whisper whispering DIRECTLY into my ear, saying something like "trying to sleep huh?" or "think you're alone huh?" or something super creepier I cant remember,
I JUMPED out of my skin cause this VOICE woke me up.... but immediatly I knew i was sharing a bed with someone and felt safe.. I then smiled to myself and realized it was a false awakening.. and tried to get up or turn around but I couldn't move... ugh... then I struggled to turn around and woke up.

anyone ever have that..

realize you are lucid from a scary whisper directly into 1 of your ears...

like.. explain it to me.. It's obv all in my head but i'm not disturbed. haha...

----------


## Remoh

Interestingly enough, I was about to post a thread asking this same question.

One night a couple weeks back I was in my bed about to fall asleep when I heard "Don't go to sleep" in my ear. I immediately jumped up and looked around. It scared me a lot.

Then last night I was trying to fall asleep, and when I was really tired I heard a voice (the same one from before) whisper my name into my ear. I never thought that these could be false awakenings, and next time I'll do a RC if it happens again.

It's interesting to know that others experience this too

----------


## John11

My experience wasn't someone wispering in my ear, but last night I had a FA and thought I heard a friend of mine talking outside my apartment.  He was drunk and wanted to get in, but I felt like I was in sleep paralisys and I couldn't get to the door.  Then it occured to me that I could just be dreaming and I was able to turn that into a lucid dream.

----------


## Keitorin

That would be totally scary and unexpected!

It sounds like it could be Hypnagogic Imagery though.

Check out this link for things that may occur while in that stage.

*Excerpt:*

_You may hear whispers as if someone is right next to you. This is usually the most frightening to experience for the first time. This usually happens in early stages of sleep paralysis. Sometimes they are audible messages, other times it may sound like the wind. Words and messages usually happen in later hallucinations._

----------


## lucidspark64

it has been tested by LaBerge that your own voice telling you that you are dreaming works very well. a recording of your own voice but when someone else does it to you, it is horrible (ofcourse it was like his 1st night in the sleep lab so i think it wuld be kind of hard to goto sleep). he had a dream of being in the lab lucidly after hearing his recording.

----------


## kel

ok but, I was under the impression we can't hear the outside world in our dreams... cause I can't do that.. so how would we hear it

----------


## Sylph

You should try waking up to the sound of your large furniture crashing arround you, one block after the other until it's about to crush you in your bed. 
Talk about disturbing...  ::D: 

PS - I sometimes incorporate real sounds into my dreams - directly or indirectly. I once had a nightmare to the sound of something playing on my father's stereo, and just a couple of days ago there was very strong wind blowing all night and I got a dream about a bug that got blown away from my window.

----------


## Dash

Yup. I usually hear something that sounds like a conversation, except it's usually not a FA. Usually, seconds later I slip into a WILD.

----------


## haylie

Last night I was laying on my couch and falling asleep but still alert.. When I heard what sounded like a whisper but it was pretty loud..and almost in a devil like voice and it said my name.. I was so scared I called my friend and kept the lights on all night, and turned on the television. Also I live alone. When I researched online 3am is the hour of the devil and it was 3:09am when it happened. Also online it said it could have been a dead friend or relative.. But no one who I new that died had a voice like that or made me feel as uncomfortable as I did last night. I'm just glad to know it happens to other people and I'm not crazy.

----------


## kel

> Last night I was laying on my couch and falling asleep but still alert.. When I heard what sounded like a whisper but it was pretty loud..and almost in a devil like voice and it said my name.. I was so scared I called my friend and kept the lights on all night, and turned on the television. Also I live alone. When I researched online 3am is the hour of the devil and it was 3:09am when it happened. Also online it said it could have been a dead friend or relative.. But no one who I new that died had a voice like that or made me feel as uncomfortable as I did last night. I'm just glad to know it happens to other people and I'm not crazy.




next time that happens do a Reality Check !  you could have been asleep (unless ur friend can confirm you calling) or the voice woke u up cos it freaked u out bad.. when I first used to get SP I would wake up instantly from fear !  ::banana::

----------


## acillis

i have heard many whispers while in sleep paralysis

----------


## iFatal

One time I heard a dog bark and I don't have any pets or neighbors with dogs.

----------


## BrerRabbit

> Last night I was laying on my couch and falling asleep but still alert.. When I heard what sounded like a whisper but it was pretty loud..and almost in a devil like voice and it said my name.. I was so scared I called my friend and kept the lights on all night, and turned on the television. Also I live alone. When I researched online 3am is the hour of the devil and it was 3:09am when it happened. Also online it said it could have been a dead friend or relative.. But no one who I new that died had a voice like that or made me feel as uncomfortable as I did last night. I'm just glad to know it happens to other people and I'm not crazy.



One time I felt a brick fall and hit my face (during hypnagogia).  Needless to say, that wasn't exactly pleasant (though quite interesting).  I hear voices, too; many times they are not my own.  (And I want to clarify for all the psychiatrists out there that this occurs strictly during meditative or hypnagogic states.  I don't think I'm schizophrenic!)  There are all sorts of ideas about what this all means, ranging from "it's a random product of your brain" to "communication with spirits."  Explore it, and you'll come to your own conclusions.  No matter what, though, I wouldn't worry too much about being harmed; and you don't necessarily have to take the voices and sounds you hear seriously.  If it helps, envision figures in whom you place great trust and faith (such as religious figures) watching over you in your room before going to sleep.  If you're atheist (or even if you're not), you can also envision an incredibly luminescent, fiery shield surrounding you and your room.

----------

